# Locating Thermistor on LG Front Loading Washer



## er78mph (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello and thanks all in advance!

Ive opened up my LG WM2101H washer because it gave me the tE code saying my thermistor is not working. I cannot locate where the thermistor is? I figured it was attached to the bottom of the tub near the front and I guess I dont know what it looks like. If anyone is willing to shed some light, I would truly appreciated. Pictures, diagrams, anything will help. I attempted to attach a pic, hope it works. By the way, there was water coming out the second outlet from the left.


----------



## er78mph (Apr 12, 2012)

By the way, there was water coming out of the second outlet from the left

Edgar


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Where your blue and white wires go in (heater assembly) that is a thermistor. Also on some of the LG washers there is a white box on top left of machine, that has a thermistor as well.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

Although wiring diagram (electronic page 14 of *https://www.appliancefactoryparts.com/content/pdfs/138871-2.pdf*) shows only 1 thermistor, the manual indicates there might be 2, as *BayouRunner* said. Bottom of page 27 doesn't indicate where the thermistor is located, just has line drawing that matches your picture. Bottom of page 36 tells you to go in through the back and has a different line drawing.


----------



## er78mph (Apr 12, 2012)

BayouRunner said:


> Where your blue and white wires go in (heater assembly) that is a thermistor. Also on some of the LG washers there is a white box on top left of machine, that has a thermistor as well.



How does it come of? Just pull?? Twist? Thanks


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

You will have to replace heater assembly. It all comes as one piece. It's real easy, if you loosen but in middle after you take ground off the whole assembly will wiggle out. The machines with the thermistor on top have about a 10 by 12 inch box at top left back of machine. That whole assembly would have to be replaced if the thermistor was bad in there as well. I don't think yours has that feature though but I would have to look it up to be certain. Some food for thought thermistors rarely go bad. It usually a connection issue. The tub moves back and forth and eventually makes a bad connection at thermistor or if there is a junction somewhere. I'm not telling you not to replace the thermistor what I am telling you is to check all connections by pulling on those blue and white wires


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

It's suppose to say loosen nut in middle behind ground screw to remove. Spell check got me again


----------



## er78mph (Apr 12, 2012)

BayouRunner said:


> You will have to replace heater assembly. It all comes as one piece. It's real easy, if you loosen but in middle after you take ground off the whole assembly will wiggle out. The machines with the thermistor on top have about a 10 by 12 inch box at top left back of machine. That whole assembly would have to be replaced if the thermistor was bad in there as well. I don't think yours has that feature though but I would have to look it up to be certain. Some food for thought thermistors rarely go bad. It usually a connection issue. The tub moves back and forth and eventually makes a bad connection at thermistor or if there is a junction somewhere. I'm not telling you not to replace the thermistor what I am telling you is to check all connections by pulling on those blue and white wires


Two of the cables seem to be soldered?


----------



## er78mph (Apr 12, 2012)

er78mph said:


> Two of the cables seem to be soldered?


I was able to remover the thermostir alone, could I just fine a replacement piece?


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

No you have to replace it as an assembly


----------



## er78mph (Apr 12, 2012)

BayouRunner said:


> No you have to replace it as an assembly


got it, and the soldered parts had a plug on them  Thank You so Much!! now I have to find the part!


----------

